# Insider Atty by Steam Tuners



## Christos

Can't really find a thread on the authentic insider but I also have not looked extensively or enthusiastically for one.

I received one from @RayDeny And the rumours are that the flavour is absolutely amazing but only if it is coiled right. 
If not wicked correctly, flooding, leaking and a general bad time. 

I have not gotten round to testing yet but what has caught my eye is the kayfun style of wicking etc and I'm sure I should be right at home as I loved wicking the kayfun and the lemo.
So starting this thread for general discussions and also for @Silver as he is well acquainted with the style of wicking required!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Christos 
I appreciate the tag, but am not sure exactly what you mean by the Kayfun wicking
The Lemo1 has a particular wicking style and that I know


----------



## Christos

Basically is has "juice channels" that you put the wick in but you do not fill the channel with wick.

On initially seeing the deck it does remind me of the kayfun style except the coil is not between the posts etc.
The concept of juice coming from the base into a juice channel is what is similar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

@TheV wicking method has worked perfectly for mine... only dry hits I've got from it is when the Boro was bone dry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

My insider and I just never bonded. 

So now it keeps a section of my cupboard warm!

Need to give it another go before I give up on it completely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


>




This helped me a lot with the insider though my success rate was still around 60%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Did you give the Insider a go yet @Christos?


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> Did you give the Insider a go yet @Christos?


I have not! 
Will get round to it soon I hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I have not!
> Will get round to it soon I hope.


You're worse than @Silver these days!

How can you get a new toy and not play with it straight away?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> You're worse than @Silver these days!
> 
> How can you get a new toy and not play with it straight away?!



He is busy fixing my fancy BB Panels...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> He is busy fixing my fancy BB Panels...


Uh oh! Who broke them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Uh oh! Who broke them?



I did... I glued the magnets in wrong. I was under the assumption that all 4 magnets have the same polarity in all the holes... assumptions are the mother of all cock ups!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus

@Christos, I only use insider atty's, to be exact 3 of them. Me and the Exocet don't bond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I had to make some wire so I went with 2x28 awg and 40 and claptons.
All ni 80.
Was also lazy to fit the 2.5mm ID coil winder so just went with 3mm ID that was on the coil winder already.

So far:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

And true to the @Silver TM methodology here goes the wicking.... slow and steady wins the race!
Royal wicks used.

Vape shears included because they are awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Firstly to decide on a juice....
Think I'll go with the eliquid project. A nice mild tobacco with sweet profiles.




Dampless installed and ready for the second decision....


What billet box to use as they have all been pitstopped!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

So nugget it is with new Panels!



Initial impressions:
Flavour is good. On par with the other billet box atties I have tried if not better.
Will report back when it's due for a refill!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Looks amazing @Christos !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

I did a pitstop on one of my Insiders this morning, and use 25ga Warrior Wire. Flat wire, Ni80, 25ga, spaced coil, 0.36ohms, 12 mg Camel Lights DIY juice . The vape is so damn good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

I need to rebuild mine and give it a fair go. 

That coil you made @Christos looks superb by the way. Impressed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

So the insider got rebuilt with a fused clapton from vcorp. 

Came out to 0.44 at 27w. 

Very very happy. 

Glad I gave it one more try!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> So the insider got rebuilt with a fused clapton from vcorp.
> 
> Came out to 0.44 at 27w.
> 
> Very very happy.
> 
> Glad I gave it one more try!



Custom or the revolution vape co ones ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Custom or the revolution vape co ones ?


The revelation fused Clapton’s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

You guys are killing me, now I am going to have to try the Insider again as well! It did not like me the last two tries,  so three may be a charm.

Just have to decide on the build now as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> You guys are killing me, now I am going to have to try the Insider again as well! It did not like me the last two tries,  so three may be a charm.
> 
> Just have to decide on the build now as well!


I was the same. I benched mine after a few goes but after this morning it’s gonna take a lot for me to go back to the Exocet. 

I prefer that you can fit a larger coil in it. So I’m getting big surface area and still relatively low watts at 27w. 

Xxx in there, to me, shines compared to the Exocet with the smaller, higher ohm coil. 

I see vcorp is sold out of the revelation coils but the bubble wrap fused Clapton’s on the sir Vape website look top class!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

So I got my paws on an authentic insider today. 

first build and wick it pissed juice everywhere. My fault. Wicked like a moron. 

Second build it was jumping all over the place so I took it apart and checked everything and EVENTUALLY found a teeny tiny wire clipping sitting on the deck causing nonsense. Again my fault. 

third time was the charm and no leaks and stable ohms. Letting it sit overnight to see if it leaks but I think it’s right. 

very frustrating time though thanks my own stupidity. 

flavour is lekker though and can finally taste first hand the difference between a clone and an authentic bridge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> So I got my paws on an authentic insider today.
> 
> first build and wick it pissed juice everywhere. My fault. Wicked like a moron.
> 
> Second build it was jumping all over the place so I took it apart and checked everything and EVENTUALLY found a teeny tiny wire clipping sitting on the deck causing nonsense. Again my fault.
> 
> third time was the charm and no leaks and stable ohms. Letting it sit overnight to see if it leaks but I think it’s right.
> 
> very frustrating time though thanks my own stupidity.
> 
> flavour is lekker though and can finally taste first hand the difference between a clone and an authentic bridge.
> 
> View attachment 232033


and yes @DarthBranMuffin this is your fault…

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> and yes @DarthBranMuffin this is your fault…



I am glad you are enjoying it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> So I got my paws on an authentic insider today.
> 
> first build and wick it pissed juice everywhere. My fault. Wicked like a moron.
> 
> Second build it was jumping all over the place so I took it apart and checked everything and EVENTUALLY found a teeny tiny wire clipping sitting on the deck causing nonsense. Again my fault.
> 
> third time was the charm and no leaks and stable ohms. Letting it sit overnight to see if it leaks but I think it’s right.
> 
> very frustrating time though thanks my own stupidity.
> 
> flavour is lekker though and can finally taste first hand the difference between a clone and an authentic bridge.
> 
> View attachment 232033


That drip tip is very nice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> That drip tip is very nice!


I’ve had it for years and years!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> I’ve had it for years and years!!


That drip tip is very old and very nice!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> That drip tip is very old and very nice!


Thanks dude 

they were locally made in SA but not anymore I don’t think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

